
Mersenne Twister Algorithm - ltcode
https://www.programmingalgorithms.com/algorithm/mersenne-twister
======
CarolineW
If you want information as to what this is, why you might want to use it, some
of the pitfalls, how it works, and several variations, then you might want to
read the wikipedia entry:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mersenne_Twister](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mersenne_Twister)

If all you want is an implementation with no information, the provided link
will do.

